# Saw mill blades



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

I am in the process of building a saw that will require a custom size blade and I can't justify the cost of a blade welder my question is where can I buy custom size blades or have them made at


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're talking band saw blades, I believe Timber Wolf (Suffox(sp) Machinery) provides that service. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why don't you build your mill to fit a common size blade?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why not make a "standard" size?*

If you absolutely can't make it a stanard size, I think Woodmizer will make them up in a special size, ...I donno? 
http://woodmizer.com/Store/Home/Blades

another source:
http://store.cookssaw.com/band-blades/blades-for-woodmizer-sawmills/


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Most any of the major blade sellers also will do custom....IN the right quantities....usually minimum of 10 at a time. I use Kennesaw??, ask for Robert 877.420.9235 You may want to get in touch with him early in your project and he may have something that's already being produced. He can also give you advice on how to properly measure for custom.

You can also check with www.Hud-Son.com sawmills, they have several standard length sizes in stock for their assorted mills. 800.765.7297, ask for Eric.

Give us some pics of your saw build.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Timberwolf does custom lengths, very inexpensive as well. That said, if you can find another manufacturer, do it. I cant stand suffolk, ive had nothing but problems with the customer service


----------

